# A few random photos...



## dmarcus (Jun 3, 2011)

This is some photo's I took today, sorry about Vegas he spends so much time digging in his burrow that he is always dirty and muddy..















































Thanks for looking and enjoy...


----------



## marinaresident (Jun 3, 2011)

Cute photos. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow! Sweet tortoises.

What a massive burrow... do all sulcata's dig burrows?


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 3, 2011)

marinaresident said:


> Cute photos. Thanks for sharing them.



Thank you...



SnakeyeZ said:


> Wow! Sweet tortoises.
> 
> What a massive burrow... do all sulcata's dig burrows?



They don't all dig and Vegas just started digging this year, I used to just fill in the holes now I wanna see how far he actually gets..And he is very nice, after checking Tejas out for a few moments he lost interest in him and focused on my toes...


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jun 3, 2011)

Haha nice... I would be a little wearly myself having a big guy like that take a nibble at my toes.


----------



## Fernando (Jun 3, 2011)

hahah is vegas swimming??


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 3, 2011)

SnakeyeZ said:


> Haha nice... I would be a little wearly myself having a big guy like that take a nibble at my toes.



We always have to watch him, I don't know what it is about toes, he always tries to take a bite..



FernandoM said:


> hahah is vegas swimming??



No the tub is not deep enough, he is sitting there stretched out as much as he can. I had just finished scrubbing all the mud of him then I put him in the tub.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jun 3, 2011)

i love the pic of tejas next to to the giant poo!


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 3, 2011)

Melly-n-shorty said:


> i love the pic of tejas next to to the giant poo!



And thats just a small one, he has let out some huge ones that made me saw wow...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jun 3, 2011)

Love all the pics. The poop compared to tejas was hilarious!


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 3, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Love all the pics. The poop compared to tejas was hilarious!



I laughed too when I was going thru all the photo's and saw it was in the pic. Tejas almost went into Vegas's burrow and that would have sucked because I am to big to fit down it..


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## Sky2Mina (Jun 3, 2011)

Cool Picture. The burrow is huge!


----------



## ticothetort2 (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice pics D, Vegas looks content in that tub!


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 3, 2011)

Sky2Mina said:


> Cool Picture. The burrow is huge!



It's cool to see how the top is rounded like that, most of his day is spend digging in the burrow and he has been at it constantly for about a week...



ALDABRAMAN said:


> Nice.



Thanks to the man of few words...


----------



## Tom (Jun 3, 2011)

Those are some great pics. Vegas is one happy sulcata! 
... and it seems Tejas has a very bright future too.


----------



## Skyler Nell (Jun 3, 2011)

"Vejas" "Tejas poop" thats funny!
Great pictures


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 3, 2011)

ticothetort2 said:


> Nice pics D, Vegas looks content in that tub!



Yes he did seem to enjoy it, but it could have something to do with the high 90's temps we have had...



Tom said:


> Those are some great pics. Vegas is one happy sulcata!
> ... and it seems Tejas has a very bright future too.



Thanks Tom, Vegas enjoys having the freedom to roam, and Tejas has been a great learning experience for us so far, he is growing like a weed...



Skyler Nell said:


> "Vejas" "Tejas poop" thats funny!
> Great pictures



It helps if people can see how big a big tortoise's poop can be and that is small for Vegas, I really need to invest in a dog popper scooper...


----------



## gmayor (Jun 4, 2011)

thats a sick den she has dug for herself very cool to see!


----------



## Tropical Torts (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## SILVERSTAR (Jun 4, 2011)

YEAH Ive heard of sulcatas digging huge burrows.I read an artictle a while back about a sulcata that was let loose in the arizona desert and they found him with many burrows some up to nine feet deep..now that woulda been crazy if hed have established a sulcata colony in arizona.


----------



## Paige Lewis (Jun 4, 2011)

Great photos, i love seeing the comparison in size of the two and even the comparison of size from Vegas poop to Tejas, made me giggle!


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 6, 2011)

gmayor said:


> thats a sick den she has dug for herself very cool to see!



lol, he works on it every day, and i think it's pretty cool...



SILVERSTAR said:


> YEAH Ive heard of sulcatas digging huge burrows.I read an artictle a while back about a sulcata that was let loose in the arizona desert and they found him with many burrows some up to nine feet deep..now that woulda been crazy if hed have established a sulcata colony in arizona.



Tom did a thread where he went down into RV's burrow and it was pretty big, she dug herself a very nice burrow...What a tortoise can do with a burrow within a little time is amazing...


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 6, 2011)

Great stuff. Thanks!


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 6, 2011)

Paige Lewis said:


> Great photos, i love seeing the comparison in size of the two and even the comparison of size from Vegas poop to Tejas, made me giggle!



Yes the size difference is something else, I can barely remember Vegas being that small, it seems like he has always been big..



GeoTerraTestudo said:


> Great stuff. Thanks!



Thank you..


----------

